# Is a Ribbing Machine Necessary



## fancyone (Nov 3, 2011)

I just purchase a LK-150 knitting machine. I would like to make a few items that may require ribbing. I like the finish look of projects with ribbing. Because I am a new knitter what ribbing machine should I be looking at if there is such a machine.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

the main way i make ribbing (and i have a ribber) is to do it by hand and then hang on the machine ndls and knit from there... i can do front, back, and 2 sleeves' worth of ribbing in an evening, (plus a pc approx 15 in wide by 1.5 long for neck rib to be sewn on) then i'm all ready to hang on the machine and knit the next day... if you are not a hand knitter, there are mock ribs but they merely look like rib, they do not function like rib. and then you can knit the right length, release every other stitch, (one by one) and undo it to the bottom row and then use your latch hook accessory to knit them back up.. better, but still not functioning like real ribbing... try them all, they all work fine for different things...

ps... many times when i knit on my hand made rib, i merely go straight up, making a 'blank'...then i block (helps not to unravel easily), cut and sew on sewing machine or serger... very fast for little people (who outgrow the sweater while you're not looking) or for my 'everyday' things for myself... 
hand knit 4 ribs, 1 evening
machine knit 4 blanks (length of body and sleeve), an hour or less
block, 1 afternoon (drying time)
cut and sew, one hour...


if you need more than one for gifts, etc., collect a bunch of ribs and then knit the blanks quickly in an afternoon so you can block and dry all at once...this was the only machine i had for 20 years and i still use this technique simply because it is so fast...


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

I wasn't aware there was a ribber for the LK150.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

there isn't, i'm sorry, i was unclear....my ribber is for another metal bed machine that i own now....


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks - I thought if there was a ribber for the LK150 there might be one for my LK140. It would be nice!


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Fancyone yes you do need a ribber and it has to match your basic knitting machine, were ever you purchased your knitting machine should be able to provide you with a ribber.
I was a knitting machine addict for about twenty years, but when fleecy jackets etc., came on the market there was no call for machines knits, so I relucantly gave it away and I am back on two pins and a ball of wool now.
Good luck with all you do. Mo Wilkins


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a 155 machine and there is no ribber for it, so I hand knit the ribs and then transfer the stitches to the machine, works out really well, or you can do a mock rib


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I did mock ribbing for years and was very satisfied with it. I production knit some raglan pull-over sweaters that the mock ribbing just set off.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

There is a ribber for the 155 but they are hard to come by, the ribber is no longer made from what I was told from Needle Tek. But beware as those that sell them know that is something that is hard to get and some will hike the price up. Keep an eye out on craigslist in your area or even ebay. They do pop up but most the time it has the knitter as well.
I will hand knit the rib or manually reform on the machine if I don't have my ribber on or using either of my plastic bed machines that don't have ribbers. But even that sometimes will curl up and I have not been able to stop that. When I rib with the ribber on, the rib does not curl as much as hand manipulation (reforming). Not sure if there is any videos on youtube, if not I can do up a real quick one there.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> There is a ribber for the 155 but they are hard to come by, the ribber is no longer made from what I was told from Needle Tek. But beware as those that sell them know that is something that is hard to get and some will hike the price up. Keep an eye out on craigslist in your area or even ebay. They do pop up but most the time it has the knitter as well.
> I will hand knit the rib or manually reform on the machine if I don't have my ribber on or using either of my plastic bed machines that don't have ribbers. But even that sometimes will curl up and I have not been able to stop that. When I rib with the ribber on, the rib does not curl as much as hand manipulation (reforming). Not sure if there is any videos on youtube, if not I can do up a real quick one there.
> Godspeed Berda


yep, those ribbers are few and far between. Mostly because the machines they fit are great workhorse machines that live forever. And they fit several models like the 151 that I own. The most common price I have seen for the ribber is $200. plus shipping if they will ship it! Most seem to be pick up only


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Gee I was told the 150 uses the SR150 and not the SR155, maybe I am wrong but when I look at this site, it does show that the 150 has it's own ribber. I sure would like to know if the 155 ribber will in fact fit on the 150. http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm 
Pretty much all machines are good work horses, but then when you get into more advanced machines as in the electronics, there could be a time when the electronics cannot be fixed. But the machine can be used as a manual machine after that.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## wvmountain2 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have an old knitting machine & it came with several books with patterns. The instructions for it was to use every other needle [half the number for the ribbing], knit double the length you need & then pull out the other needles, put the sticthes on the empty needles you just pulled out & continue knitting. Afterward, stretch the ribbing a little to work them in together. This makes for a much stretchier, tighter knit. It works beautifully & a nice, more finished look. You can also, very lightly, steam press.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

wvmountain2 said:


> I have an old knitting machine & it came with several books with patterns. The instructions for it was to use every other needle [half the number for the ribbing], knit double the length you need & then pull out the other needles, put the sticthes on the empty needles you just pulled out & continue knitting. Afterward, stretch the ribbing a little to work them in together. This makes for a much stretchier, tighter knit. It works beautifully & a nice, more finished look. You can also, very lightly, steam press.


yes, that's mocking ribbing and it can look very nice.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

The mock ribbing all of u are speaking about by dropping EON, then latching it back up is a true rib, its just that nobody has mentioned that that mock ribbing should be done a couple of tensions lower than the garment tension to make it tighter. It should be at least 2 to 3 tensions lower to make it have the elasticity that is like a true rib. The same would go for a mock ribbing that is done in stockinette stitch similair to a doubled hem, u must lower the tension!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ribber? - Check out the link: MK - Latch-up tool for you without a ribber. Go to Search at the top of the page and type in the link. There is a great tool you can purchase for $26 dollars that will help you - check it out. 

When you first get to the LINK, scroll to the top left where you can click on SHOP - it will take you to a page that you will see it - click on Adjustable Latch-up Tool. Click on that and it will give you a moving demo. 

Be sure to go to bottom of each page and click on Links. Most of the new people don't realize questions have already been answered. It is a great help!!

Enjoy your machine!! Ellie in Houston


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

Deemail in Eager Del and Annie in lakeside would like to know if you get up to lakeside if you could swing by and give us a hand with our knitting machine and ribber, we are just learning and did not know there was someone so close that used one 928-243-3584. We can not drive and love some help.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> Gee I was told the 150 uses the SR150 and not the SR155, maybe I am wrong but when I look at this site, it does show that the 150 has it's own ribber. I sure would like to know if the 155 ribber will in fact fit on the 150. http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm
> Pretty much all machines are good work horses, but then when you get into more advanced machines as in the electronics, there could be a time when the electronics cannot be fixed. But the machine can be used as a manual machine after that.
> Godspeed Berda


The page states there is no ribber for the LK 150, which is a 6.5 mm machine. I have an LK 150 and there is no ribber for it. You may be seeing the listing right below the LK 150, the SK 150, which is a 9 mm machine.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Itzzbarb - There is a latch-up tool for an LK 150 - 6.5mm on the link I put in for "MK - Latch-up Tool for those of you without a ribber." I'm sure we talked about it. I wonder if she has an idea about this link. Ellie


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I guess I have been in the dark for ages. I did not know there was a knitting machine muchless a ribber. What do they look like and how do they operate? All I have ever seen is the little plastic rings and long ones with pegs on them. Do you knit by hand then use the machine to add something. I am clueless! <)


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> Gee I was told the 150 uses the SR150 and not the SR155, maybe I am wrong but when I look at this site, it does show that the 150 has it's own ribber. I sure would like to know if the 155 ribber will in fact fit on the 150. http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm
> Pretty much all machines are good work horses, but then when you get into more advanced machines as in the electronics, there could be a time when the electronics cannot be fixed. But the machine can be used as a manual machine after that.
> Godspeed Berda


the problem here is two different companies....LK150 is not the same company as SK155.... one is a plastic bed machine from brother (i think) and the other is a singer metal bed....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DOLLYSO said:


> The mock ribbing all of u are speaking about by dropping EON, then latching it back up is a true rib, its just that nobody has mentioned that that mock ribbing should be done a couple of tensions lower than the garment tension to make it tighter. It should be at least 2 to 3 tensions lower to make it have the elasticity that is like a true rib. The same would go for a mock ribbing that is done in stockinette stitch similair to a doubled hem, u must lower the tension!


sorry, the mock rib is done on EON in the first place and then they relax...it is not the same as the hand manipulated 'drop EON, work back up with latch hook.... two different things...and two different looks... 2 second is not a mock rib, but a 'hand manipulated' one... if i'm going to all that trouble, i just prefer to hand knit the rib completely and then hang to machine knit the rest...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Tessie said:


> Well, I guess I have been in the dark for ages. I did not know there was a knitting machine muchless a ribber. What do they look like and how do they operate? All I have ever seen is the little plastic rings and long ones with pegs on them. Do you knit by hand then use the machine to add something. I am clueless! <)


go to youtube and you can see tons of machine knitters doing their thing....for an overall look, look at 'clogden21' and 'cherylbrunette' they both have tons of info...they work on bond/USM but it doesn't matter, much of what they do is totally transferable to most machines...


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have three knitting machines, and all three have ribbers; I would always advise if possible to have the ribber; you can do so many things with it other than just ribbing...It is so easy to do the ribbing; once you have that capability, you will not want to do it the other way. I guess it's kinda like icing on the cake.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> I have three knitting machines, and all three have ribbers; I would always advise if possible to have the ribber; you can do so many things with it other than just ribbing...It is so easy to do the ribbing; once you have that capability, you will not want to do it the other way. I guess it's kinda like icing on the cake.


yes, that would be the perfect world but the original question had to do with a machine that does not have one available..we were trying to find ways to get around that...


----------



## fancyone (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the information about the MK- latch hook. I just made a purchase for one. Paying $26.00 is a lot cheaper then buying a new machine. I don't mine the extra work at all. I'm so happy to be a part of this knitting forum. Many Thanks to everyone that came to my rescue.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have added hand knitted ribbing to projects, as I did not have a ribber, either transferring stitches, (more for small things), or knitted a rib down and now I know how to get a stretchy edge. I tend just to use either every second needle rib with a double length and pick the stitches from the botton where I cast on using e-wrap. I've aded knit-in elastic at tomes for a tighter rib especially for the sleeves.


----------

